# احتكاك أجزاء فرامل السيارات يطلق عناصر مسببة للسرطان



## sesem_m (6 سبتمبر 2009)

احتكاك أجزاء فرامل السيارات يطلق عناصر مسببة للسرطان

كولون: «الشرق الأوسط» 

ذكر الباحث الألماني جيرد فيكفيرت من جامعة كولون (غرب) إن دقائق عنصر الانتيمون التي تنطلق عن فرامل السيارات يتجاوز تأثيرها كل التوقعات والدراسات التي أجريت حتى الآن. ووفقا لمصادر فيكفيرت فإنه عثر على الانتيمون Antimony (Sb)، الذي يعتبر من المواد المسببة للسرطان، بنسب مركزة تتجاوز التوقعات قرب الشوارع المزدحمة بالمرور. والأهم من ذلك إنه استطاع قياس تركيز هذه الدقائق في المناطق البعيدة عن ضجيج السيارات الأمر الذي يكشف خطورة تسرب الانتيمون إلى الجو. وقد توصل الباحث إلى وجود تقارب واضح بين نسبة الانتيمون في طبقة الهواء القريبة من الأرض وتركيز الانتيمون المعروف في بنية فرامل السيارات. ​
قاس فيكفيرت نسبة الانتيمون في الجو في 12 منطقة مختلفة من مناطق مدينة كولون وتوصل إلى ذات النتيجة، وهي تسرب الانتيمون إلى طبقة الهواء ـ الغبار القريبة من الأرض بفعل الاحتكاك الجاري بين أجزاء الفرامل. وقال الباحث إن على الخبراء الصحيين أن ينتبهوا إلى هذه الظاهرة لأن وجود الانتيمون اعتياديا في أجواء الأرض، أمر نادر. تحتوي معظم فرامل السيارات على مادة سلفات الانتيمون التي تتحول بفعل الفرملة والاحتكاك والحرارة إلى ثلاثي أوكسيد الانتيمون، المصنف كمادة مسببة للسرطان. وتنطلق دقائق المادة الأخيرة إلى الجو. وسبق لمجلة «اوكو ـ تيست» الألمانية أن حللت السبائك التي تصنع منها الفرامل وتحدثت عن نسبة عالية من الانتيمون فيها. وطالبت المجلة شركات صناعة السيارات بالكف عن استخدام الانتيمون في الصناعة كما أشارت إلى دوره في إطلاق المزيد من الضجيج والحرارة الناجمين عن الفرملة. 
وسبق لوزارة البيئة الاتحادية أن حددت كميات الانتيمون في ماء الشرب بـ5ملغم/ لتر كحد أقصى، إلا أنه لا توجد معايير ثابتة تحد من تركيزه في الهواء حتى الآن. ويحمل الانتيمون العدد الترتيبي 51، ودرجة ذوبانه 630 مئوية، ويوجد في الطبيعة مع الزرنيخ والكبريت. وأثبتت التجارب على الفئران المختبرية إن ثلاثي أوكسيد الكربون مسبب للسرطان والتحولات الوراثية في الخلايا. وهو سام جدا في الدم ويحول لون الإنسان إلى البرتقالي أو البني المصفر ويتسبب بإصابة الإنسان بآلام في الصدر وغثيان ثم يترسب نهائيا في الكبد والطحال. وتعتبر أماكن حرق النفايات الخاصة، وحرق الفحم، وتآكل السبائك المعدنية الحاوية عليه، من أهم مصادر خطر الانتيمون على البيئة. كما تحتوي السجائر على الانتيمون بمقدار 5.1 ملغم/ كلغم، ويتسرب 20% من هذه الكمية إلى الجسم عند التدخين. وبلغ الإنتاج العالمي من الانتيمون النقي عام 1985 نحو 70 ألف طن.​


----------



## هادي اليماني (6 سبتمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم جميعا*


*مقال جميل 
*


*شكرااا
*​


----------



## sesem_m (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخي علي ردودكم وجزاكم عنا خيرا ووفقكم في دربكم


----------



## Hossam Edin (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك كثيرا


----------



## برنس البرنس (20 سبتمبر 2009)

هناك دراسات وميزانيات تنفق لتفادى هذة المشاكل بتحويل الفرامل من ميكانيكيه الى كهربائيه بنظام البلص


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ الكريم مهندس sesem_m ​ 
اولا : أشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة.. 
ثانيا : اسمح لي بمداخلة ..​ 
حقيقة كانت مادة الأسبستوس تستخدم بكثرة في أقمشة الفرامل Brake Lining 
حتى عام 2003 وتم حجرها ومنعها من منظمة الصحة الدولية ،، في صناعتها لتسببها في سرطان الرئة وخاصة أولئك الذين يعملون في صيانة الفرامل او في تصنيعها او في إصلاح الكفرات..
وكذلك الحال في مصانع الأسمنت حيث كانت تستخدم.
تم إستبدالها منذئذ بماة أخرى هي الأراميد Aramid في صناعة الأقمشة، وهي انسجة صناعية .
ويستخدم الأنتيمون كمادة تشحيم في أقمشة الفرامل ..

ومرفق بحث بصيغة ملف pdf ​ 
ورابط من موسوعة ويكيبيديا باللغة العربية عن مادة الأنتيموني 

http://translate.google.com.sa/tran...rev=/search?q=antimony&hl=ar&safe=active&sa=G
.​ 

بارك الله فيك .. وكل عام وأنتم بخير .. وعيدكم مبارك.​


----------



## sesem_m (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*ما هي مادة الاسبستوس؟*

أخي في الله د.محمد


بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة والرائعة 

واحب ان اضيف بعض معلومات عن مادة الاسبستوس منقولة من موقع اسلام اون لاين 
وهي 

1- ما هو الأسبستوس؟


هو مجموعة طبيعية من المعادن المكونة من بلُّورات متميعة من أملاح السليكا (CRYSTALLINE HYDRTATED SILICATES)، وهي عبارة عن ألياف صغيرة جدًّا لا ترى بالعين المجردة وتحتاج إلى ميكروسكوب؛ لنتمكن من رؤيتها.

وتتميز ألياف الأسبستوس تلك بأنها قوية وشديدة الاحتمال ومقاومة للحرارة وللاحتراق، ومقاومة كذلك للأحماض وللاحتكاك.

وتوجد عائلتان من ألياف الأسبستوس تختلفان في خواصهما تمامًا:



أ - عائلة الحلزونيات أو اللولبيات (serpsntine family): وتتميز ألياف هذه العائلة بأنها مموجة ومرنة، وهذه الألياف أوسع انتشارًا في المنتجات الصناعية، ولحسن الحظ أن هذه العائلة أقل خطورة، ومن هذه العائلة النوع المسمى (الكريسوتايل CHRYSOTILE)، وأليافه بيضاء مموجة، وتمثل حوالي 90% من الأسبستوس الموجود في المنتجات الصناعية.



ب - عائلة (amphibole family): وألياف هذه العائلة تتميز بأنها مستقيمة ويابسة وهشة، وهذه الألياف أقل انتشارًا في المنتجات الصناعية وأكثر خطورة، ومن أنواعها ألياف (الأموسيت amosite)، التي تكون إما بنية اللون أو رمادية، وألياف (الكروكيدوليت crocidolie) وأليافه زرقاء اللون.



2 - فيما يستخدم الأسبستوس ؟



لخواص ألياف الأسبستوس السابقة تمَّ دمجه مع مواد أخرى في الصناعات الآتية:

- العوازل: مثل الأنابيب المعزولة والطوب العازل وأسمنت الأسبستوس

- بناء السفن.

- وحدات الطاقة ومعامل التكرير.

- شركات البناء والتشييد لإنتاج مواد بناء مقاومة للحرائق وعازلة للصوت وللحرارة ومواد الترميم ومواد الأسطح.

- صناعات النسيج مثل: صناعة القفازات والبطاطين.

- في فرامل وتروس السيارات.

- الأسلاك الكهربائية.

- مجففات الشعر.

- أفران الخبز المنزلية (toasters).


3- كيف يسبب الأسبستوس المرض؟



تحدث الآثار الضارة لألياف الأسبستوس إذا تمَّ استنشاقها أو ابتلاعها، وهذا لا يحدث إذا كانت ألياف الأسبستوس متحدة جيدًا مع المواد الأخرى بحيث تمنع هذه المواد انتشار هذه الألياف في الجو، وتكمن الخطورة عندما تتعرض هذه المواد للتشققات أو للسقوط، وتتصاعد ألياف الأسبستوس في الهواء؛ حيث تستنشق أو تبتلع بدون أن يشعر الشخص؛ وذلك لصغر حجم الألياف، ولقد كان التعرض لألياف الأسبستوس في الماضي يحدث فقط في المصانع، أما الآن فيحدث التعرض لهذه الألياف الخطيرة في المدارس والمنازل والمباني العامة مثل المستشفيات، حيث استخدمت كميات كبيرة من المواد التي تحتوي على الأسبستوس في بناء المدارس في الفترة من سنة 1946م إلى سنة 1972م في الولايات المتحدة، وتشقق هذه المادة يؤدي إلى انتشار ألياف الأسبستوس في الهواء بنسب عالية جدًّا وخطيرة، مما يؤثر على صحة أطفال المدارس والعاملين بها، وبعد الاطلاع على دراسات عديدة أكد الكونجرس الأمريكي أنه لا يوجد حَدٌّ آمن مسموح به للتعرض لألياف الأسبستوس؛ لأنها ألياف شديدة الخطورة، وبالذات على صحة الأطفال.

ولقد وجد أن شدة الإصابة تعتمد على تركيز ألياف الأسبستوس في الجو ومدة التعرض للألياف واستجابة الشخص نفسه، كما يختلف التأثر باختلاف حجم وشكل الألياف ودرجة ذوبانها، فألياف عائلة الحلزونيات (serpentine family) تتميز بأنها مرنة ومموجة؛ لذا يتم احتجازها في الممرات التنفسية العليا (الأنف والبلعوم الأنفي والحنجرة والقصبة الهوائية)، ويتم طردها عن طريق الأهداب المخاطية، وإذا وصلت أليافها إلى الرئة يسهل إزالتها لأنها أكثر ذوبانًا؛ لذا لا يسبب هذا النوع أورام الغشاء البلوري الخبيثة، أما الألياف المستقيمة المتيبسة لعائلة (amphibole family)، فإنها تصطف في اتجاه الهواء لتصل إلى أعماق الرئة وبذلك تسبب أورام الغشاء البلوري الخبيثة، والألياف الطويلة أكثر من 8 مم، والرفيعة أقل من 0.5 مم تكون أكثر خطورة، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن ألياف العائلتين تسببان تليف الرئة.

ويعمل الأسبستوس - بعكس كل الأتربة غير العضوية الأخرى التي تسبب تليُّفات في الرئة - كمنشئ للأورام (tumor initiator)، وكذلك مُحَفِّز للأورام (tumor promoter)، إلى جانب أن تدامج ألياف الأسبستوس مع الكيماويات السامة المسرطنة (مثل الموجودة في دخان السجائر) يؤدي إلى زيادة معدل حدوث أورام الرئة الخبيثة، وفي إحدى الدراسات وُجِدَ أن التعرض لألياف الأسبستوس فقط يؤدي إلى زيادة 5 مرات في نسبة حدوث سرطانات الرئة، أما التعرض للأسبستوس مع دخان السجائر فيؤدي إلى زيادة معدل الحدوث 55 مرة.


4 - ما هي الأمراض التي يسببها استنشاق الأسبستوس؟



- تليف الغشاء البلوري المحدود (Localized Fibrous Plaques)، ونادرًا ما يحدث تليف عام في الغشاء البلوري (Diffuse Fibrosis). 
- استسقاء في البلورا Pleural Effusion.

- تليف الرئة المنتشر (Asbestosis) الذ




ي يؤدي إلى هبوط في الجهد اليمني من القلب بسبب ارتفاع الضغط في الدورة الدموية الرئوية.

- أورام الأغشية المصلية الخبيثة (Mesothelioma) التي تحدث في الغشاء البلوري أو البريتوني، وهذا الورم نادر الحدوث في الأشخاص الذين لا يتعرضون لألياف الأسبستوس ويزيد معدل الحدوث عند التعرض إلى 1000 مرة.

- أورام الرئة الخبيثة (Bronchogenic Carcinona) ويزيد المعدل خمس مرات عن الشخص الطبيعي.

- أورام خارج الرئة مثل أورام الحنجرة والمعدة والأمعاء والمستقيم.



5 - ما هي الأعراض المرضية؟



عادة لا تبدأ هذه الأعراض في الظهور قبل 10 سنوات من التعرض، ويمكن أن تظهر بعد 40 سنة أو أكثر؛ لأن الألياف الضارة تظل موجودة في الرئة مدى الحياة، والأعراض تشمل الآتي:

1- ضيق في التنفس ويبدأ عادة مع المجهود ثم يصبح موجودًا أثناء الراحة.

2- سعال مع بصاق

3- إجهاد مزمن

4- فشل الجزء الأيمن من عضلة القلب (Right Sided Heart Failure) نتيجة ارتفاع ضغط الدورة الدموية الرئوية كنتيجة لتليف الرئة، الذي يؤدي إلى تورم الجسم (Oedema) مع استسقاء في الغشاء البريتوني Ascitis.

ويبقى السؤال الأخير وهو ما الحل لهذه المشكلة؟

يكمن الحل في منع استخدام الأسبستوس في الصناعات المختلفة، ولقد تم منع استخدامه في عدة صناعات ومنها عوازل الأنابيب ومواد البناء، وحتى يتم منعه في جميع الصناعات، فإن الكشف الدوري على عمال المصانع يصبح هو المخرج الوحيد لإنقاذ هؤلاء العمال من أمراض لا علاج لها.

أما بالنسبة لمن يعيشون في أماكن استخدام الأسبستوس في تشييدها، فإن الخطورة تكمن عند حدوث تشققات في هذه المواد أو عند محاولة إزالتها، وهنا يجب أن يعرض الشخص نفسه على الأماكن الصحية المتخصصة لإجراء التحاليل اللازمة للتأكد من وجود ألياف الأسبستوس في الرئة، وهنا يكون الحل بوضع طبقة عازلة أو تغطية هذه الحوائط لمنع انتشار ألياف الأسبستوس، ويُحَذَّر - تمامًا - من محاولة إزالة هذه المواد؛ لأن الإزالة قد تسبب خطورة أشد على صحة الإنسان.​


----------



## sesem_m (20 سبتمبر 2009)

تقبل الله طاعتكم 
ومن النار أعتقكم
وبالعيد أسعدكم....
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ahmed malik (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

أشكركم جميعا ولكم بالمثل


----------



## عمر جمعة ارباب (6 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك واعانك على فعل الخير و شكراً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sesem_m (10 أبريل 2013)

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم​​


----------

